

Ask HN: Do you enjoy programming or do you see it as a means to an end (start a business)? - endtwist

This is something I've been asked personally a number of times by both people within and outside the tech industry, and I was curious what the opinions/feelings of the Hacker News community were.<p>Do you enjoy programming? Is it just a way to build your vision, but you don't find it fun (enjoyable)? Both, perhaps? Obviously, this might not be just a black/white issue for a lot of people, too.
======
brianto2010
Yes, I do enjoy programming. Sometimes, it _is_ a means to an end for me (as
in to accomplish a task, not a business), but is nonetheless fun.

Typically, I find the most enjoyment out of programming when I am working on
projects _I_ want to work on. The sheer joy of seeing your creation come to
life from your own two hands is immeasurable. Even fighting (and conquering)
bugs and the compiler is thrilling, despite the superficial swearing.

Programming as a means to an end is also enjoyable, given certain
circumstances. For example, I _still_ feel a rush when I crank out a memorized
quadratic solver program or trapezoid rule program on a TI-83/84 for a friend
or classmate in math class. Also, I get my work done much faster.

However, programming as a _required_ task is unpleasant. In my AP Computer
Science course, I am required to create derivative "Bug" classes from the
GridWorld API and hand it in. It is utterly boring! I feel like a code monkey
every second while programming that monstrosity. It offers no benefit for me
at all. The only thing I get out of the ordeal is a stupid little number
(actually letter) that goes on my transcript. By the way, I also learn all
essential topics (like data structures) outside of class, so I _really_ feel
like I am not missing anything interesting or useful.

At the risk of being proved incorrect or downmodded, I will offer an analogy:

Programming is like an arts-n-crafts class when you were a child. You get to
create neat-looking bracelets, necklaces, ceramics, or origami in a relatively
short time, but with full excitement. Best of all, _you get to keep your
creation_ and treasure it forever. That is the _true_ reward.

Programming is also like a pointless required class in grade school. You do
relatively boring projects just to fill out the graduation requirements and
the only reward you get is a small number placed in the top-right corner of
your paper which _might_ give you bragging rights, if at all.

For me, programming merely for the hell of it is fun.

------
davidw
If you don't enjoy _something_ about programming, I don't think you're a
"hacker", to put it bluntly. The something doesn't have to be writing code,
but might be solving problems with computers in a more general sense.

~~~
amichail
Why is that label important?

~~~
ErrantX
It descirbes what we all do: hack stuff together.

I guess his point was that if you dont really enjoy it you wont be a wonderful
hacker. (I agree)

------
amichail
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=515463>

~~~
endtwist
Whoops, didn't see that one! Sorry.

------
CyberFonic
Well you did say "programming". It's enjoyable. It's the trundling through
API's and frameworks that's a huge PIA. Fixing other peoples' badly written
code is hard yakka.

I don't think that you can succeed in a business that involves lots a
programming without enjoying it.

------
noodle
nothing in and of itself is enjoyable to me.

i can have lots of fun programming, and also absolutely no fun. it depends on
what i'm doing and why. same thing with reading. same thing with sports. same
thing with anything.

edit: also, zombie thread <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=515463>

edit2: beatten by amichail

------
daleharvey
Both for me, I dont enjoy coding for the sake of coding, I enjoy the process
of creation.

